# Contact at Rapido France



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi there, 
I know I have seen a thread which gave details of a very helpful, English speaking contact at the Rapido factory in France, but can't find it at the moment.
Can anyone enlighten me?
Many thanks
Kevin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I think it is Anthony Pfaff on +33243301070 email is [email protected]


----------



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Many thanks! I knew I could rely on the forum


----------

